# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Kingston Wi-Fi Finder

## wiresounds

Το γνωστό Kingston Wi-Fi Finder στο http://www.fab-corp.com με $ 24.99



Your life on the road just got a lot easier. With the first and only WiFi detector on the market today, you no longer need to cross your fingers as you wait for your notebook to boot up. Just press a button and the Kensington WiFi Finder lets you know if your location is "hot"...instantly. No software or computer needed. What could be easier? 

Compact 2.2 inch X 3 inch X .4 inch only .2 lbs 
1 Year Kingston Warranty!

----------


## pavlidisd

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον... Δηλαδή απλά ανάβει κάποιο φωτάκι όταν εντοπίσει wi-fi σήμα?

----------


## wiresounds

Ακριβώς. Έτσι όταν τα Αμερικανάκια πάνε στο Starbucks για καφέ, για να μην ψάχνουν που έχει το καλύτερο σήμα wifi μέσα στο καφέ, με το laptop ανοιχτό (εντελώς άκομψο). Έχεις το wififinder που σου δείχνει με τα 3 led που έχει.

cool  ::

----------


## ATIA

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση  ::  Αν πέσει επάνω σε καμία enginius 200άρα, θα βγεί και τέταρτο και πέμπτο ledάκι  ::

----------


## siakis

καλό. καμιά ομαδική?

----------


## pavlidisd

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση  Αν πέσει επάνω σε καμία enginius 200άρα, θα βγεί και τέταρτο και πέμπτο ledάκι


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα τι ρωτάς αλλά να σου πω ότι δεν συνδέεται σε καμία κάρτα. Δουλεύει αυτόνομα και ανάβει όταν βρει σήμα wi-fi...  ::  

Εκτός κι αν εννοείς ότι με 200mW θα αναγκαστεί να δείξει περισσότερο σήμα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ATIA

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ATIA
> 
> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση  Αν πέσει επάνω σε καμία enginius 200άρα, θα βγεί και τέταρτο και πέμπτο ledάκι 
> 
> 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα τι ρωτάς αλλά να σου πω ότι δεν συνδέεται σε καμία κάρτα. Δουλεύει αυτόνομα και ανάβει όταν βρει σήμα wi-fi...  
> 
> Εκτός κι αν εννοείς ότι με 200mW θα αναγκαστεί να δείξει περισσότερο σήμα!


Λοιπόν Μήτσο επειδή ξέρω να ψυχολογώ και ασύρματα, είδες τα 2 ερωτηματικά και την πέρασες για σοβαρή ερώτηση….  ::  
Όχι, φυσικά και εννοώ το δεύτερο…..Αλλά παρόλα αυτά να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Wiresound που κάνει αυτές τις έρευνες για hardware γιατί όντως πολλά πράγματα έχουν φανεί πολύ χρήσιμα τουλάχιστο για μένα….

----------


## sokos

Οντως φοβερή συσκευούλα, αν πάμε για ομαδική ειμαι μέσα.
Αλλιως ο καθένας για την παρτη του.
Ξερουμε αν θα ανιχνεύει και 802.11G ?

----------


## BaCkOs

look at 
http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/shop/de...,PWBCHNKENSGTN

 ::

----------


## siakis

για ομαδική κι εγώ

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά επεσήμανα μια ανακρίβεια, ή έστω μια μη σωστά ενημερωμένη πληροφορία  ::  




> With the first and only WiFi detector on the market today, you no longer need to cross your fingers as you wait for your notebook to boot up.


Υπάρχει και άλλη συσκευή wi-fi detection η οποία μάλιστα έχει αναφερθεί και στο forum από τον dti!

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...highlight=wfs1


http://www.smartid.com.sg/

Υ.Γ. @ATIA: Να επισημάνω ότι έχει ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ λαμπάκια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoscnr

Αν γίνεται γιατί δεν κανονίζουμε για την ομαδική που λέτε ...... να ξεκινίσουμε κι εμείς από καπου ?  ::   ::

----------

